# My CRS breed out



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Showing some of the breed out:
















<---- RIP 









Sorry, for those like a lot of red.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Sweet!! Very nice specimens.....you got yourself quite a profit running around in there!!


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

donaldmboyer said:


> Sweet!! Very nice specimens.....you got yourself quite a profit running around in there!!


Maybe you want to know how much I have spend on CRS.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

HA! LOL!

I'm sure you have spent a ton! But, if you can sell shrimplets, it will be worth the initial costs!


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

donaldmboyer said:


> HA! LOL!
> 
> I'm sure you have spent a ton! But, if you can sell shrimplets, it will be worth the initial costs!


Not really, for high end player like me. but for low end, if you buy A and breed out A, you will earn alot. If high end crs initial cost can be "recover" easily, then the high end one will not be expensive.

Guess, how much would this piece cost in Japan:


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm willing to guess several hundred US dollars


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I dunno, but if I had to guess: about $250.

You would be surprised how many people would buy your shrimplets for good money here in the USA! Even if they aren't "super-grade"!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

$1000 dumbusdollars

beautiful specimen!


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

eklikewhoa, is closer to the price, it should be slightly lower than $1000, but much more than $250. What make that mosura different from other is, its thickness of white, it has crown head, white chin. And rarer features are the white legs it has.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

donaldmboyer said:


> I dunno, but if I had to guess: about $250.
> 
> You would be surprised how many people would buy your shrimplets for good money here in the USA! Even if they aren't "super-grade"!


Yes, indeed, the trend of demand in USA for good genes CRS is catching up and many will not settle for any CRS. They are good ones.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

man I just noticed the white legs!!!!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

:jaw: Jaw Dropping!!


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

thats some crazy shrimp. u have quite a reputation in shrimpnow forum too . i can imagine myself forking out $500 for a shrimp too. but i ll need to hang on to cheaper ones so i can get a hang of it.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

stepheus said:


> thats some crazy shrimp. u have quite a reputation in shrimpnow forum too . i can imagine myself forking out $500 for a shrimp too. but i ll need to hang on to cheaper ones so i can get a hang of it.


Since Shrimpnow.com is _his_ forum...


----------

